# 2008 Carol Buck Book For Sale



## renifejn (Jun 2, 2008)

Gently used copy of Carol Buck's book for sale.  Contact me if interested.


----------



## DAVANNES (Jun 2, 2008)

which book is it?


----------



## renifejn (Jun 2, 2008)

Oops, sorry.  The CPC Exam Review.


----------



## Ntsprah (Jun 3, 2008)

*2008 CPC Book Review*

How much are you asking for the book?  I'm interested.

NP


----------



## renifejn (Jun 3, 2008)

anyone who pm'ed me about the book, i just responded. 

sorry for the delay.


----------



## Ntsprah (Jun 3, 2008)

*CPC Coding Review Book*

Hi, 

I made an offer on e-bay.  I hope its a good one because I REALLY NEED THIS BOOK.

NP


----------

